# Bird Cage Size?



## dbartolo (Nov 17, 2010)

I purchased a new bird cage. It is 28x22, and 41" high. Would this cage be an appropriate size for a dove? dbartolo


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

dbartolo said:


> I purchased a new bird cage. It is 28x22, and 41" high. Would this cage be an appropriate size for a dove? dbartolo


sounds big enough..but they do like long wide cages better than tall ones.. they like to go back and forth and spend time on the bottom more than other birds.. seems you already bought it though so now you ask?...lol..


----------



## dbartolo (Nov 17, 2010)

I have the option of taking the cage back, and exchanging it for a larger size. The shop I bought it from, said that it would be perfect for a dove, but I wanted to make sure, and I trust the information you share with me, so back it will go. It will be in my living room. What dimensions do you suggest. Thank you. dbartolo


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

A member of the ADA has this site. He has cages for sale. 
The dimensions are 30"w x 18"h x 18"d. Here is the link;
http://www.dovepage.com/supplies/index.html
Hope this helps.
PS what kind of doves do you have??


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*The wider the cage the better!*

MickaCoo Pigeon & Dove Rescue recommends at least a flight size cage for a pair of ringneck doves (35" h x 32" w x 21" d) AND supervised out of cage time (safely in the home) daily.

Birds are smart and emotional and need stuff to do and room to do it in and company to do it with.


----------



## dbartolo (Nov 17, 2010)

wcooper said:


> A member of the ADA has this site. He has cages for sale.
> The dimensions are 30"w x 18"h x 18"d. Here is the link;
> http://www.dovepage.com/supplies/index.html
> Hope this helps.
> PS what kind of doves do you have??


Thank you for the information. I checked out the link. I do not have any doves yet. I wanted to get the cage set up and ready, before I brought any birds home. I have my eye on just one dove for now. It will be a Christmas present from my husband.


----------



## dbartolo (Nov 17, 2010)

Elizabethy said:


> MickaCoo Pigeon & Dove Rescue recommends at least a flight size cage for a pair of ringneck doves (35" h x 32" w x 21" d) AND supervised out of cage time (safely in the home) daily.
> 
> Birds are smart and emotional and need stuff to do and room to do it in and company to do it with.


Those are beautiful birds you have there. I looked at the cage, (you have pictured,) in the store. I will be exchanging the one I purchased, and getting that one. It looks to be more appropriate in size than the one I bought. I went for a decorative cage, because it will be in my living room, but I want a very happy bird with room to move around. I previously had a cockatiel that lived to be 21 years old. This will be a new experience. Thank you so much for the information. dbartolo


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

enjoy your dove they are real nice.. .. the males can be loud so be prepaird.. I had one I had to rehome as I could not watch TV or talk on the phone..lol.. and he would start up at 3am... so I just could not deal as my house is only 1650 sq feet... the hens coo a bit but real low and not as lound.. so if you get a male and you like to sleep in..beware...lol.. the cage picture is great as I have one just like it, but a double one..it is white and looks nice in the living room... they may not be with me much longer as a nice friend is taking them, as Im cutting back on my inside birds and concentrating on my flock in the loft... we love pictures here so when you get your new dove be sure to show him/her..


----------

